# tequila *shakes head*



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 25, 2009)

So, pretty much here in houston theres nothin to do really except drink (and visit family, but we all know how that goes). So I was flying a sign on this off ramp and this group of gangster looking kids all tattooed up and shit starts walking my way i think to myself..oh shit im gonna die. So they come ove and start talking to me ask me where im from and what im doing and shit. I just simply said traveling then they ask me if i wanna get fucked up. It didnt occur to me right away that they meant get wasted i thought they were gonna jump me haha. So they take me to their house and i had enough to gte a bottle of cuervo then they got some shit too. I had not eaten all day and had been drinking since noon (it was about 5:30) so i was slightly buzzed. By 7:30 is when things get blurry more people came over and this guy came with tattoo equipment hooking peeps up with tats. I dont remember too much after but I woke up with this on my face (apparently i did it willingly) and i found out that i sold my scanner for beer money (i knew this because i had the receipt) sometimes I really LOVE being me.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Aug 25, 2009)

fuck man. I tried to pull the same shit when I was NYC. All drunk and shit "dude just give me a facial tat I don't care what it is". Good thing I knocked over the ink. Sucks you sold yer scanner


----------



## finn (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, I guess you know what drink really does you over now, I'm just glad I have high alcohol tolerance. But I have to say that's a pretty badass tattoo...


----------



## Rash L (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah tattoo looks good... scanner situation sucks smelly balls though.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2009)

looks like that tat was well done But I can't say I like the design.

your life is officially over and all you can do now is be a dirty kid. YAY!


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 26, 2009)

hahahaahahahaa..... hahahaha good times


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah not worried about the tat, but really bummed about the scanner...gotta fly a sign for a few days and get another one


----------



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought it was bad when I got blacked out and woke up with "Always Remeber" tattooed on my ankle.. which I had done to myself. but daaaamn


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 22, 2009)

I've seen worse.

Face tats are the new dreds anyways, you'll be fine.


----------



## boston joe (Oct 29, 2009)

you look like a skinny white mike tyson ! you crazy fuck! you are truckin some nuts my friend!!!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Oct 30, 2009)

boston joe said:


> you look like a skinny white mike tyson ! you crazy fuck! you are truckin some nuts my friend!!!



Yeah I get that alot haha, I'm gonna add on to it kinda spice it up a little bit


----------

